# Power Mac G4 - remise en route pour une utilisation basique (internet, consultation mail)



## fugazi (8 Février 2015)

Bonsoir à vous,

Je me permets de vous demander des conseils concernant la remise en service d'un " MMD" Power Mac G4 que j'ai récupéré il y à peu. 

La tour est de ce type : ici

Niveau spécification :
_1.25 Ghz Power PC G4
Cache de niveau 3 1Mo
Mémoire 768Mo DDR SDRAM_​
Je souhaiterais que ma mère en profite afin qu'elle puisse remplacer son vieux PC ronflant-soufflant sous XP par un vieux mac.

L'ordi tourne actuellement sous OS 10.3 que j'ai installé à partir d'un dvd d'install prêté, l'ordinateur ayant été récupéré sans aucun OS présent.


 Le souci majeur rencontré actuellement est l'aperçu des pages web.
En effet, le rendu est étrange (tout les menus déroulants des sites sont ouverts, le graphisme n'est pas présent et aucune possibilité de lire des vidéos, etc.).

Manque de mise à jour d'un logiciel du type java, flash ? Pourriez-vous m'éclairer à ce sujet ?
Quelle serait la solution pour permettre une utilisation basique ainsi qu'une navigation plus agréable et au plus proche du rendu graphique actuel des sites consultés ?


D’après ce que j'ai pu lire Mac OS X v10.5.8 "Leopard" peut être installé sur cette machine.
Est-ce que cette opération pourrait lui redonner un second souffle et améliorer ainsi la navigation ? 
Ou un autre OS est-il plutôt conseillé ? 

L'utilisation principale de cet ordinateur serait de la navigation web de base (mails, recherche de recettes, infos, etc. ), du traitement de texte, visionnage photos, vidage de cartes et stockage sur DD externe.

Si le besoin d'installer un OS plus récent s’avérerait nécessaire pour l’acquisition d'un dvd sur ce type de machine, l'occas resterait la seule solution envisageable ? Car je ne trouve rien sur le site de Macintosh.


Par avance merci de vos éclaircissements,
Cdlt


----------



## -GF- (8 Février 2015)

Je te conseille d'installer sa version flash maximale ( téléchargeable depuis oldapps )


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2015)

le probleme c'est que c'est aussi un "vintage"
os maxi 10.5.8

et ca va etre à la peine pour le web*
(pas pour le reste)

* je parle essentiellement pour video
pages statiques pas de "gros" probleme


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2015)

Tu peux effectivement installer Mac Os X.5 (aka Leopard).
Mais il faut au moins 1Go de Ram, le gain Internet sera assez peu visible, mais ça sera quand même nettement mieux que ce qui est possible avec X.3 (Panther)
Cela dit, le choc après un mauvais PC en XP sera très nettement en faveur du PC…

Pourquoi ne pas installer un Linux sur le PC en question (Mint par ex) ?


----------



## lappartien (10 Février 2015)

bonjour, perso j'ai un G4 MDD 2X1 GHZ qui tournait sous léopard (10.5) très bien. N'avais pas de pb avec navigation web. Je te conseille de le mettre donc à niveau et effectivement d'augmenter la ram. (voir site: everymac.com). Toutefois, vu les besoins de ta mère je lui conseillerais plutôt une tablette. (navigation, mail, photos, traitement texte….) (possibilité de charger sur clé usb aussi). (pc ou mac si tu as les sous)
Maintenant si tu persistes je devrais avoir tout ce qu'il te faut ( à savoir dvd Léopard et même peut-être de la ram et pis cerise sur le gâteau le flash pour léopard).voilà. Perso j'ai aussi un vieux G4 graphics sur lequel je fais tourner vieille version de photoshop et in design. Et c'est très bien comme ça.


----------



## fugazi (22 Février 2015)

Bonjour à vous,

Tout d'abord merci pour vos nombreux conseils et réponses.

Du coup j'ai choppé une install de Léopard, après MÀJ, Flash chez oldapps et tout ce qui vas bien pour le net, ça fonctionne.
C'est pas l'ultra top forcément mais le graphisme et la navigation sont là.
Du coup, pour l'instant ça ira bien, je sais que c'est reporter le prblm à une date ultérieure.
Je verrai donc à ce moment là pour lui chopper une tablette ou autre.

Un bon dimanche & une bonne continuation à vous,
++


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2015)

note
il y a une bidouille " flash player " modifié
pour le booster sur ppc
( c'est dans de vieux fils)
pas sûr que ca soit encore efficace

un fil qui en parle
http://forums.macg.co/threads/g5-ppc-et-flash-shockwave.1111032/


----------



## claude72 (23 Février 2015)

À mon avis, 10.5 est une erreur sur un G4 : trop lourd, trop lent, et n'apporte rien de plus que 10.4 puisque TenFourFox (le seul navigateur efficace sur PPC, bien plus que le Safari de 10.5) et le FlashPlayer "11" bidouillé fonctionnent tous les deux à partir de 10.4.


----------



## matmout (13 Mars 2015)

Oui 10.4 Tiger sera plus fluide


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (16 Août 2015)

Tiger + Tenfourfox, mais il ne faut pas attendre de miracles en Web (pas de Flash par exemple)


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2015)

Avec une bonne carte graphique (et 64 Mo de VRAM) Leopard est parfaitement fluide sur G4, que ce soit sur PowerMac, ou PowerBook avec une radéon style 9600/9700. Et pourquoi pas un petit SSD IDE en plus


----------



## CBi (14 Septembre 2015)

J'ai plusieurs G4 dont un 1.25 GHz sur un Tournesol. 10.5 est sans problème pour peu que la RAM soit au Max. Bonne machine pour la bureautique ou pour écouter de la musique mais pour la vidéo, c'est de moins en moins possible : les nouveaux codages demandent trop de ressources. Difficile aussi : l'usage de Cloud car de moins en moins de choix = safari trop vieux pour Google Drive et Dropbox qui ne marche qu'en version web.


----------

